# My bipolar spouse



## Valkyrie222 (Feb 8, 2018)

Me and my husband have been together for 12 years (married for 7) and I'm having a hard time coping with his bipolar/schizophrenia/IED. I'm trying to be supportive and understanding but I feel I'm at the end of my rope. We have three children together and when the subject of divorce comes up he always threatens to take them from me. I'm the only one willing to work but can't because he won't watch the kids and no one else can. My family helps support us at the moment and my MIL and FIL help as well. I've tried to get him help (as he became suicidal) and while at the hospital after a friend nearly killed him he told the therapist he would seek help after being released. He made an appointment but didn't tell me the time or date (claims he forgot due to his head injury) and then during an argument he told me he wasn't going to a doctor to get on medicine that makes him zombie-like (which I can understand) but I wanted him to at least talk to someone. Another thing is he doesn't help around the house and only helps occasionally with the kids. I've dealt with infidelity (which is my fault supposedly) four times in five years. He's promised it won't happen again and so far he's kept it for four months now. I'm just trying to do what's right. He wants us to stay together and part of me wants to but another part just wants to leave. I'm worried I'll lose my kids and my anxiety and depression are the worst it's been in years.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Just to get some background was this always an issue, his condition, did he use to take meds or have it under control or has this been there for most of the 12 years?


----------



## Valkyrie222 (Feb 8, 2018)

He was diagnosed four (almost five) years ago but he's always had "anger issues" since we started seeing each other. He went on four or five different medications in 2014 and one he took literally had him doing nothing but drooling and sleeping. He told me he didn't like it which I understood but now he won't even talk to a therapist. He hates not being able to control what sets him off.


----------

